# Replace or Repair????



## momona (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't think this requires pics... but i can post some if you think it'll help. 

just got a 20" ballooner from a fellow member... i'm having some trouble with the fork.--the wedge that screws in to the neck is stuck in the fork tube of the bike.  ---no big deal, right? i'll just screw in a spare screw and man handle it out... NO! it's stuck in there, and the original screw is snapped off inside (and flush).  In addition, the hole under the fork, where the fender screws in, is also clogged with a snapped off screw (could possibly drill that out, if it would help me get the wedge out.) any suggestions?  i've been wd40'ing it for the past two days--- while i've been thinking it over.  

also, those of you that have the 20" ballooners (schwinn dx) and stingrays... is the geometry the same? length, width?  i have some paint i could repaint a new fork with to match the frame.... possibly.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2013)

Use one of those bits that screws in tight while loosening the broke piece.. Extraction bit? I don't know what they are called... Then put a crap screw,driver or rod in the hole and pound ever so slightly.. It will pop... May hit it with torch for a few to help loosen it up. Or drill it out and do what I said above with rod..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2013)

Or take a seat post and see if you can tap it loose that way.. Slide,seat post down tube and see if you can break it free... Tapping along the outside will also help break up the rust that is holding it in place.
or you can just drive it all the way down to the bottom and forget about it... Then you have room to install another


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 6, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Or take a seat post and see if you can tap it loose that way.. Slide,seat post down tube and see if you can break it free... Tapping along the outside will also help break up the rust that is holding it in place.
> or you can just drive it all the way down to the bottom and forget about it... Then you have room to install another






Do just what fatbar said here but soak it first with PB Blaster penetrating oil. For a couple of days at least. I just removed one this way last week. PB Blaster works far better than WD-40.


----------



## momona (Jul 6, 2013)

*thanks guys! i'll let you know how it goes.*



MrColumbia said:


> Do just what fatbar said here but soak it first with PB Blaster penetrating oil. For a couple of days at least. I just removed one this way last week. PB Blaster works far better than WD-40.




just to be clear... i'm hammering down on the wedge? so i'm pushing it farther in? but once i loosen it up enough, it should just fall out again??? am i right? 

can i get that pb blaster at walmart?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2013)

momona said:


> just to be clear... i'm hammering down on the wedge? so i'm pushing it farther in? but once i loosen it up enough, it should just fall out again??? am i right?
> 
> can i get that pb blaster at walmart?




Yes.... But if it just stays wedged and doesn't loosen up from pounding it further down, just leave it cause now you have room to install a new one...just pound the fr to the bottom... Honestly it Should fall out though


----------



## momona (Jul 6, 2013)

sweet, thanks!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jul 6, 2013)

If you really want that wedge out of the bottom when you hammer it down drill that bottom hole out and if you have a bike compressor with a good air nozzle  you could just blow it out if it needs a little persuasion. Did this once before it and works well just point it at the floor not your eye!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Drill drill drill until you hit oil. If the bike is pristine avoid the torch otherwise torch it baby!


----------

